# Boot, Scootin & Boogie



## smoke665 (Mar 23, 2021)

Out in the country past the city limits sign.........heel toe docie doe..........get down turn around go to town boot scootin' boogie!!!!!! An unexpected shot from a Senior Set this past weekend. I wasn't paying attention while Mom was trying to show son how she wanted him to stand/pose. Barely had time to swing the camera around, so not the sharpest of shots (hence the processing) Would have been great to have had a video with some music. LOL


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 23, 2021)

Cadillac, black jack, looks like they're out back. 

Nice shot.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 24, 2021)

All that hillbilly stuff went over my head

I think the PP is great.  Really looks like a vintage, 60's/ish pic.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 24, 2021)

Space Face said:


> All that hillbilly stuff went over my head
> 
> I think the PP is great.  Really looks like a vintage, 60's/ish pic.



Thanks, the processing was out of necessity to cover up the bad missed focus 

"Boot, Scootin, Bogie", was a popular Country Western, Brooks and Dunn song released in 92, as a nod to the Line Dance craze. Won several awards.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2021)

Space Face said:


> All that hillbilly stuff went over my head
> 
> I think the PP is great.  Really looks like a vintage, 60's/ish pic.



We have hillbilly's, you have pikey's.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 24, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > All that hillbilly stuff went over my head
> ...


I'd rather live next to the former.  At least they have some decent music........................or is that Rockabilly?


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2021)

Space Face said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



Country, as far as I know.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 24, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I'd rather live next to the former. At least they have some decent music........................or is that Rockabilly?



Actually neither. CW music had it's roots in Blues, but over the years, has moved more toward the mainstream Pop music. Country Pop stars of today like Luke Brown, Taylor Swift, etc. are far removed from the steel guitar sounds of yesteryear.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 24, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather live next to the former. At least they have some decent music........................or is that Rockabilly?
> ...



To be fair I'm not a country fan.  The occasional track I like but in the majority I just can't stand it, particularly country pop.  Rockabilly, Psychobilly and a bit of Bluegrass (because I have a double bass) I like.  Just about every genre of modern popular music can trace it's roots back to the Blues.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 24, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...



I refer you to my comments above.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 25, 2021)

Agreed, the most famous rock stars listened to many blues artists and did remakes of their songs as well. If you never listen to old blues you might never know it. I spent 17 years in the blues capital, Austin, Tx. so that's where I got my blues/rock & roll education.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 25, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I spent 17 years in the blues capital, Austin, Tx



Might be a few challenge you on that. I grew up north of Memphis, spent a lot of time in my younger years on Beale Street.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 25, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > I spent 17 years in the blues capital, Austin, Tx
> ...


 
And you/they would be right, depending on the era, or at least according to another persons opinion. Here's an interesting read on that persons take on the subject.
BLUES JUNCTION Productions - The Blues Capital of the World

No matter, both cities are huge on the blues and that's all that matters.


----------

